# favroit jerkbait



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

what is ur favroite type of jerkbait to ust during the spring


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Smithwick 5'' suspending. 

I like the one-piece and the jointed baits.
I gave up bassin for the most part probably 10 years ago, but I hit a private gravel pit loaded with bass every spring. I almost always end up staying with my 5'' smithwick. Believe it or not, I have caught many lm bass from 5-10 inches on the 5'' bait! They sure are aggressive in the early spring!


----------



## hazmat247 (Mar 1, 2006)

All the Rapalas, Jointed, X-Rap, Original, Husky Jerk, Etc.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

abu-garcia tormentor


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

blue/gold husky jerk


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Smithwick 5'' suspending.
> 
> I like the one-piece and the jointed baits.
> I gave up bassin for the most part probably 10 years ago, but I hit a private gravel pit loaded with bass every spring. I almost always end up staying with my 5'' smithwick. Believe it or not, I have caught many lm bass from 5-10 inches on the 5'' bait! They sure are aggressive in the early spring!



100% agreed, I second that.....


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

My favorite is the Strike King Wild Shiner. Only problem is you hit anything with them(Sometimes even the water) and they break. Great action though. I also love the Yozuri Suspending Crystal Minnow


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

shallow its has to be a HJ10 in clown and Deep a DD 78 pointer in 
a shad pattern.


----------



## Reelson (Aug 18, 2004)

Can My favorite jerkbait be a soft plastic? Cause if so then its definatly a banjo minnow! If not Lucky craft Pointer 65


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I just ordered some Banjo Minnows. Do you hook it like it says to? Can you tell that is has the movement on the videos?


----------



## ReRobb (Feb 13, 2005)

split between Yozuri Pins minnows, and Smithwicks Rougue


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Husky Jerk...Chrome on sunny days and Tennesee shad on cloudy.Size varies with fish I'm after.


----------

